# My boyz of the green tide. Progress, but mainly please advise me thread ;)



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

So a few first thing firsts... Some lovely admin may have to resize them for me.. (oh no its ok.. ooo who knew i was technical!)

I am rather shiny and new to the hobby, and these pictures below are here as they do not yet deserve a place in the gallery. I have only been doing this for just under a month, so I know that I have a lot to learn.
I am buildingup the ranks of my ork army, aiming to try for a rather mixed approach, but for the time being a green tide of infantry. I will pop up a point list ater for those that are interested 
The pictures that follow are from models throughout the course of this first month, so i am showing you the warts and all learning curve that i am on.. its bloody steep too. i am learning as i go, making the mistakes means i am able to push myself on from them, so as it stands i will not repaint those that infuriate me, as i need to be able to look at them and realise the problem areas.

One thing i have already learned.. get a better camera! so sorry in advance. Secondly it is only when you zoom right in that i now realise just how much more work should of been lavished on my boyz, but gutting as it is, it has also pushed me forward into now knowing just how far i really do need to improve.
I thought my higlighting on brow ridges etc was improving, until i zooomed in with this camera... i would .ike to say it is the camera and light quality not picking up the tiny details.. but i think i would be fooling myself!

I know it is all personal preference and choice, but I like my boyz a non neon green, rather than mixing up a pot of pre mix, i tend to do each model at a time, as i like the effect of the differing colour range of greens, from dark and muddy, to sickly yellow. To me it is more of an organic realism... they dont have the luxury of standard issue regimented armour, and all skin tones, alien to human differ underneath. But that is just my taste...

I am self taught and have yet to take up the invitation to attend a gw for help... so please any advice or criticism is appericated as it helps me learn. 
I struggle with frustration at not being able to base them as they deserve, and goggles and reflected glass or all types!
currently i free hand all my checks and dags, but i am thinking about attempting placing transfers on at the base coat stage and see how this turns out, as i will be able to weather and 'scratch' them up. At the moment i think the wobbly lines and mismatched sizes of checks lends itself well to the imgae of a big crushy bashy thick orkz fingers painting them onto a buddys armour. (you do realise that is just an excuse dont you?)

This is my very first character away from painting boyz. It is a painboy. I tried to aim to go for a sickly yellow tone on the skin. with a slight lobotomy scar peeping out from under his hat. I now see I should of done differing tones in the blood spatter.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

*A few more of the army in progress*

No pain boy is complete without a grot.










Gaz... who grumbles at me continously for not being based as he deserves...









see need help with goggles... drives me crazy









Weridboy 
Another of my lighter skin tone models, i think sometimes having the larger ones a differing colour makes tham stand out once the army is formed up. Makes them a little more striking at the front. I wasnt happy with the affect on the skin of this one, i was aiming for a lumpy, almost starting to mutate feel, but i think i lost some of the detailing that i should of achieved with better highlighting.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

*my beloved boyz*

random beloved boyz.

Stompy crushy blasty killy orkz always look better in a tide




















One of my darker tones, i learnt that i truly needed to work on highlighting, I do it free hand mostly rather than drybrushing as i am still too heavy handed with a db, and leave brush marks. I leave to much paint rather than just pigment on the bristles. This below model, whom cried out to me to allow him to stomp on a gretchen, lacks any detailing where he deserves it. 
Forgive my chipping nail varnish:blush: but it is the only pink allowed near my boyz


















below is a boy i painted straight after the above, i am hoping the learning curve in the muscle and highlighting to pick out deatils shows in contrast to the above... i hope :S or i am learnign nothing lol










rust ... rust... no ork army is complete without rust..(ignore the ork skin )
i currently use boltgun metal as a base, tin blitz watered down as a wash, allow it to dry . db methril silver on areas that i want to apear scratched up. wash with devlan mud. then free hand around all the edges with silver again and a steady hand to make it appear higlighted but also define the scratches.. I am going to try more pitting work. i was thinking of using black on a small area, then orange, then a silver. to make a corosion affect... but not to sure. at the moment i allow the tin bitz wash to pool where i want the most rust and add and layer that area again once each is dry. Sometimes adding a very very watered down drop of black onto rivit detail.










and just because!.. beacause i love them all... and enjoy painting them to the extend of hmming a special gretchin tune when i do


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Currently finishing off my mek, as this forum has become a welcome distraction... and i tend to give him five minutes then abanddon him!

after my mek, the next on the to do list is 10 gretchin, then onto the trukk. Which i am a little concerned about, as it will be my first vroomy thing on wheels, so any tips will be so warmly recieved.

xx


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Eeveria, you have said in other places you need to work more on your painting. but I personally think your orks are painted quite well. When I do skins I tend to follow a similar idea, since not everyone is going to be a pale white person... well atleast not until I get my dark elves started in nov.

You definitly have some of the better models I have seen painted. and Ive seen alot since I Lurk these forums every day especially the Project log pages. I cant help much with advice on how to improve ork painting though, since I know Im horrable at realistic eyes, and I know im horrable with skins, which Im hoping to fix with my dark eldar.

but im rambleing again. +rep for the orks regardless


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin, thank you so much for the feedback..its nice to have a fellow lurker alongside me 

and you didnt ramble at all!
Its nice to have replies, especially from people that suffer with the eyes like i do.
I like the challenge of the skins, and trying to get the muscle and sinew definition, i am hoping the more i do the more comfortable i will be with doing it. I think its only through making the mistakes that i will get better... hehe trying to soothe myself now..

thank you again, and cant wait to see your log when you start your new lot in nov!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I read your initial post and you had prepared me for models that were of a poor standard(like mine) But for a first hit at it these are really impressive. The thing is that by choosing orks you have given yourself a huge advantage. They are all meant to look different and imperfect by their nature. Rep for the fine work. If this is how you start then it will be interesting to see how you progress from here.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

i gotta say i really like your work it looks very effective, ill try and take note of it when doin my own work.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you both for your kind comments.
I have to say i do really enjoy sitting down in the evening to devote some time to my boyz.
I think the fact that i do really enjoy modelling of the army itself, the customisation opportunities, the fluff, and like Shaantitus said, their imperfect nature of the orks themselves, means i too am really keen to keep up on this journey of progression.
Mistakes and a shaky hand go well with these guys too, like you said... so they do suit my ability lol
I dont tend to get any tedium or boredom setting in, which is a big relief seeing how many boyz need my attention! 
Some of the other ork work on here makes me gulp and wonder how i will ever get there, but i hope i can try.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow lol, you are the second person on this forum, who I have seen who has started with a post saying your a beginner, then post pictures that looks like you have been painting for a while.

I would seriously be proud of these if they are your first minis painted. Keep it up mate, look forward to seeing more.

Nice to see a localish lad on here too, you a Leeds fan?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

foulacy said:


> Wow lol, you are the second person on this forum, who I have seen who has started with a post saying your a beginner, then post pictures that looks like you have been painting for a while.
> 
> I would seriously be proud of these if they are your first minis painted. Keep it up mate, look forward to seeing more.
> 
> Nice to see a localish lad on here too, you a Leeds fan?


its not a lad foul


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

sadly not even a ladette  more like a lady.. mostly.maybe.in half light and if you squint.
 thank you though.. but its nice to know you think they are ok..especially knowing you were saying it thinking i was male  trust me i can see all my errors or the flaws and the little bits i should of focused on, so this thread is a great tool for me, as when i am uploading the pictures it knocks my confidence as i see my errors in zoom 

I am a leeds fan though  but sadly also a southerner so my accent isnt fully yorkshire-ish yet


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Eeveria said:


> sadly not even a ladette  more like a lady.. mostly.maybe.in half light and if you squint.
> thank you though.. but its nice to know you think they are ok..especially knowing you were saying it thinking i was male  trust me i can see all my errors or the flaws and the little bits i should of focused on, so this thread is a great tool for me, as when i am uploading the pictures it knocks my confidence as i see my errors in zoom
> 
> I am a leeds fan though  but sadly also a southerner so my accent isnt fully yorkshire-ish yet


im sure your not that bad looking. >.> lol


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

you tell me lol... that's me in the avatar! did you think it was just a normal ork?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

LMAO well for an ork you look great


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

My bad haha.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

its an easy mistake to make Foul, dont worry  its the green skin, its good at hiding the feminine features ... i actually liked being called a lad


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha, 18 huh, you go to leeds uni?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

foulacy said:


> Haha, 18 huh, you go to leeds uni?


18? you looking at the posts and thinking university? she has not mentioned her age once anywhere, like most (not all) women


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah I looked at posts haha, I need to start paying attention.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

*age, and mek*

i am verrrrrrrry old with many wrinkles. At 25 i started aging backwards so i am now 21 again 

I thought I should pop up my mek, he is paler slightly, than the rest, as i assumed he would not see much of the sun while he is busy working away at his bashing and welding of dakka dakka items.










I am not sure I like the metal work as of yet..










I might go back to him later this evening and work on the pipes and wires tbh


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent work for a beginner, my dear. You've gotten the skin tones down perfectly.
Good to see another user of Gazghkull Thraka, Not many of us it seems these days.
+Rep

SGMAlice


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really nice painting considering how much you said you were a novice. One tip for picture taking, hold the camera further away than you are, use the macro setting (normally a flower) and zoom in. The camera will have a much better chance of focusing clearly on the model.

Got any plans for your bases?


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

i have already admitted this in a pm to KhainiteAssassin, who has been a great help with tips today, but.... no laughing! the cam is actually just a basic webcam... 

I tried to get some taken with my little digital last night, but they came up so muddy and blurred. So i decided to sit there this morning and spend some time on hand turning the zoom on the webcam hehe.

i did host them up onto photobucket,as i am used to using this for photos in the past, and i probably should of edited them before i pasted them up here but i decided to just do a straight take and post.
i looked a right state trying to do things with only 2 hands that needed 4.. holding the desk lamp, the cam and trying to press 'snap'.
my digital sadly is a cheap version, and hasnt got the macro/miniature feature.. but i plan on treating myself to a better upgrade. I know you can pick up a reasonable one for under 50 squids 

I was struggling with the light today, as you can tell.. i think i would drive you mad, i even paint in semi darkness.. i blame being in leeds its always grey 
The tripod is a great idea that KhainiteAssassin reminded me about,


base wise i think i might tip toe over to the section that you recommended to the brother on the introduction thread. but someone recommended http://www.modelbits.co.uk/Warhammer+40k.htm ... i actually was so impressed thinking all the gallery shot bases were painstaking hand made ... i am such a noob

and thank you again Alice.. like i said in the pm,, always room for Gaz, a waaaaggghh wouldnt be a true one without him


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed it would not. Gork, and possibly Mork, would see it that way too.

Looking forward to some examples of Orky Vehicles, when you have any.

SGMAlice


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Eeveria said:


> Some of the other ork work on here makes me gulp and wonder how i will ever get there, but i hope i can try.


Don't worry, i think you already make some very orkish orks 

Looking forward to see " da truk ". And have some rep.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the look of this army (even though they're not based). I too was unsure if they were going to be horrible, but if you didn't say you've only been doing this a month or thereabouts I would have thought you had been doing this for a while. I like the checks, the skin and the metal areas. As well as your weirdboy's eyes. It looks like he's positively brimming with waaagh! psychic power. Not much to suggest really (except to add the odd 15 lootas here and there), but have some rep anyway!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice start to the waargh, tidy and with some interesting depths to the skin tones.
You certainly have a knack for painting and watching you get your force together should be fun.

The metals may be a little clean n bright, the fix all wash Devlan Mud may be worth a try, but then again I tend towards dark and dirty, so it may be a question of taste.


I look forward to seeing them based and da wheelz being done.
If I can help in any way shoot me a pm.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all. 

I do currently have a squad of 5 lootas, and 5 burners. they need a little loving though and a few coats of paint. Hopefully I can add to them when money allows.

I have a large number of models made up and crying out for me to lavish time on them, I have been trying to build up a solid frame work for my boyz. I have the trukk as a next key piece to focus on, but i do have 5 kopters, and 5 bikez squished into the orky garage. I am hoping that i can get a good technique into my brain from the work on the trukk before going onto the smaller fiddly areas of the smaller vehicles.

Thank you all for the kind comments.

I am indeed a novice, but a little competitive with myself and dont like to settle for a 'just ok-ish' job. Saying that when i compare some of the very first to the most recent the standard to my own eye is such a massive gap from one to the other. But i think we are all probably critical with ourselves 

I am oddly nervous about doing the bases, i think i might invest in some sculpted ones and paint them up to start with, before trying my hand at my own.

I am away from my paints and boyz for a week, but when i return i am going to concentrate on getting a trukk painted up. I plan to use the week away to probe this forum and get a few ideas about how to paint up vehicles affectively... so any tips and advice will be really welcomed.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Vash.. i may be filling your inbox up.. you may regret offering your help hehe.

The metals are a little cleaner on the larger models as i like to try to paint them to stand out a little to the tide, many of my boyz are rather grubby looking! I am a fan of the devlan mud! It gets many outings when i paint  In the main the i think the metals look cleaner as i tend to free hand a lot of scratches.. i think maybe there is a better way to do it, but at the moment i use mithril silver to create and define the scratches. I am going to try a more rusty and corrosive affect hopefully, and test it out in the trukk.

I started my first few boyz a lot darker and muddier looking, and i was worried that the muscle and sinew definitions werent contrasting enough, so admittedly as the month has progressed the boyz are getting lighter in tone. I do personally like the deep dark greens too, but i was worrying that they were to flat. I think maybe if i focused more attention on highlighting the features then it wouldnt matter about them being darker toned.

any advice is wanted  i am getting a little lost in my habits


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

We won't regret it if you need help and I'll offer to help as well.

You have a nice start going there and you will get better as you do this more often. I think you are doing great so far. Keep up the good work and I look forward to seeing more of your stuff.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

So far looks good, even if it is a bit light for my taste( I prefer my orks to be almost black). If I might add my two cents on orky vehicles, don't just slap parts on, but take time to plan them out. I have found that my orky vehicles take more time to plan their conversions than other projects, since if you are too random, it can look sloppy instead of ramshackle.

vash's blitz brigade are some of the best examples of what I am talking about, since he obviously takes his time to consider where each part should go, they lppk better than most orky vehicles, without looking like they came out of a factory.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Eeveria, these are looking pretty awesome. Definitely keep up the good work 

+rep

Rev


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

*sorry for quietly lurking i have been painting...*

If I havent yet thanked you for replies then... thank you thank you  all feedback is recieved in good grace.. mostly  

I am sorry for being a llittle quiet recently, I am still lurking about, however i am also in the process of packing up my life and lifting it to another county. It is so inconsiderate hehe.. Sadly this means I have also packed away most of my orky transports. So I have had to make do with instead painting the odd escape artist that refuses to be packed away.

I still need to learn how to base them as I want them, and so try to close your eyes on that. 

Once again the camera is bad.. still working on that but as before almost everything is packed away.

I have been working on a Kommando squad, and found this a good excuse to treat myself to Snikrot.

It was a toss up whether or not to do Snikrot a dark and muddy green, in order to blend in with the undergrowth he creeps about in, but I decided the model cried out for muscle and sinew definition, and I seem to struggle to do this with a darker skin tone, so any hints would be greatly accepted. Ended up going for a paler complexion, as i found the darkness came from the contrast made by the shadows cast by his gear. I realy like the cast of this model maybe one of my favorites. Still struggling to do googles or lense glass justice. Looks around with fluttering eyes for help.

Planning to do the rest of the squad a darker muddy green. 
I have been trying to try out a brusing of the skin around implanted metal, or grafted weapons. I want to try to perfect a angry rawness. With a open sore blending into a raw flesh fading into a blue tinged brusing. I am thinking possibly next time to try a mix of bronzed flesh and bleached bone, to get a colour more akin to dying flesh, instead of a bruise. I found trying to mix the right blend of a red hued purple a battle. 










































Now once I can hunt my way into the correct box I may be able to complete my squad of Kommados


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow Eeveria, once again your painting amazes me. The Komandos are some of my favourite ork minis and if i was going to paint an ork, i'd pick up one of them. 

I love the way you painted the lenses, i always struggle with lenses and jewels so if you can provide any tips on how you did them i'd be most grateful. 

As for bases, my tried and tested tecnique is to glue sand/small stones on the base prior to base coating the minis, painting them up and then adding patches of static grass (more recently i've started adding snow too, but that might not be up your street). Failing that, there are some good tutorials on teh GW website.

Keep up the good work

Rev


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you Rev!

You do realise I am trying my hardest to even approach your standard? You kind of set the bar for me.

I have to admit I think I have found my favourite models in the Kommandos and purchased Snikrot to boost their stats just so I had an excuse to lavish time on them.. but don't tell the gretchins that! ssush.

Thank you for the compliment on the goggles, but maybe the blurred camera makes them appear better than they are, it is one of the areas i am really struggling on. It is frustrating me greatly. I can't seem to get the realism with them, or the right highlighting. You would also curse me if you could see my attempt at a marine helmet and its flat eye glass, that is dangling on the backpack of this Kommmando. I was hoping for advice on glass and goggles.

Thank you about the base tips.. how do you avoid getting paint on the dirt? I am terrible when painting boots. Do you use a pva glue to secure it? I do have some bits and bobs to use but i am almost nervous of not doing the job justice, and ruining the look of the model.

The snow sounds a great idea! I bet your marines are looking fab on it... not sure my boyz would like it though, too cold on the toes.

Thank you as always


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Eeveria said:


> how do you avoid getting paint on the dirt? I am terrible when painting boots. Do you use a pva glue to secure it?
> 
> The snow sounds a great idea! I bet your marines are looking fab on it... not sure my boyz would like it though, too cold on the toes.


Without meaning to step on Rev's toes, most people either base first and paint the basing material as well as the model. Or alternatively, as with the snow, paint the model, then base it and try to avoid getting basing material on the model.

Doing it by basing and then trying to avoid painting it would be hard work.

PVA glue is good for basing, or wood glue, or indeed most hobby style glue. Cheap is good here too as you will use plenty across the bases of an army so don't waste superglue 

Oh and welcome back from your lurking! :wink:


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Good evening Squeek..  and thank you for the welcome back.. its nice to be typing again hehe, but I do lurk so much better.

I was being so dense about the basing wasn't i?
thank you so much for the tips. I am currently sat here, the lapbook thing balance on one knee and my paints and brushes on another. I plan to try to get a few grots done tonight.. unfortunately the flock and gravelly pieces I did buy a few weeks back are somewhere hidden in the depths of a half packed box.
I will definitely be a little braver about basing once I have settled down in the new place, and hopefully show a step by step update of the bases so everyone can advise me as I go in case I do something rather simple and dim!

Thank you for the comments and time again


----------



## russ'spuppy (Oct 30, 2010)

just a thought but try adding another highlight or a middle tone to your orks skin it will give them more depth, making the muscles look more defined. 

After all orks are suppose to be beefcakes!


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

I will  thanks for the tip.
Sadly my cam and the light bleeds a little of the detail out, I am a little bit obsessed with my orkz skin a and muscle tone, i tend to layer many shades of mixed and blended greens, to try to get a realism.
However you are right, i think at the moment the layers are all falling a little too much in the same spectrum. 
I am currently painting a grot handler so i wil take your advice with him and try a little something different and more beefcakey  rawrrr grrrr


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your orks are amazing and are a great deal of inspiraiton.. and your painting is way better than mine.. ahh jealousy.. my biggest vice


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow,

These are some Thug-like Orks As much as I hate green tides (only because I need to revert to anti-chaos tactics) these guys look bad ass!

good on ya!

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you both for the comments, it is always nice to wake up to some Orky love.

Azwraith, you are too kind but thank you. You have no idea just how much inspiration i get from other fellow ork painters. I have been known to tip toe over to your project log too. 
You seem to have perfected a darker muddy green than myself. I can never seem to get the right type of muscle definition when my boyz are of a darker tone.
Your yellow is just right, and looks as if it is supposed to be there. Applied by big lumbering orky hands rather than to bright. Its nice to see all the different visions of the boyz. I have tired a moon paint job, i convinced myself he could of creep into the waaaagghh of goffs by being left on a world. He turned out very orange 

Many thanks to you Chaosftw, if it makes it any better, I love looking at Chaos armies. I am glad they seem thuggish, I was a starting to feel a little insecure about them not looking tough enough.
WWaaaghhhhh 
And thank you for the rep too! It is very appreciated.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Eeveria said:


> Many thanks to you Chaosftw, if it makes it any better, I love looking at Chaos armies. I am glad they seem thuggish, I was a starting to feel a little insecure about them not looking tough enough.
> WWaaaghhhhh
> And thank you for the rep too! It is very appreciated.


Hey no problem! They really do look great! whats next on the agenda for this army?

and your welcome! Rep is something I love passing out when I see something I like!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Hey no problem! They really do look great! whats next on the agenda for this army?


I actually have quite a few boyz demanding attention! I tend to buy and assemble my army as I go, then sit down to lavish some time painting them.
At the moment due to packing and unpacking with moving home I am a little restricted to whoever escapes the bubble wrap.

So at the moment hopefully finish my Kommandos, and a few gretchin have managed to avoid the boxes.

Once settled I am really wanting to try to get some vehicles painted up. Trukk first to practise and perfect some rusty worn bashed up grills, before I try it out on the smaller fiddly bikez and kopters. 

I find doing a set of one type then moving onto another keeps me really wanting to finish, a little variety 
So in my head I have a list forming of: Kommandos/gretchins, Trukk, Stormboyz, kopters, lootas and burnerz, then back to a squad of boyz .. then back to vehicles, maybe the bikez..then just keep rolling them through 

I am looking forward to the truk to be honest. It is sat all grey and naked looking.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Forgive the rather messy desk.. there is order to my chaos... excuse the pink box of shiny things in the background.. not sure how girly stuff managed to get close to my boyz..

Just a little shot of the painted ranks so far. Not very high quality I am afraid, plus the camera can't fit them all in, there is a little line from one end of the desk to the other side at the front but bashy stompy killy shooty greenskins always look best in a tide.
I wil not include the mass of assembled and pleading to be painted models, suffice to say they number over double of the painted ranks. Gulp.

just noticed a lost and forlorn space marine laying down in unpainted dispair in the back ground muahuhaua


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

little tip when doing rust (dont know if you like my style or not) but i get the black foam from the blister packs.. cut it up a little

then basically put some paint on it (Brown/dark red/red/orange) and dab it on some paper to get the excess off then go nuts on the rusted area.. do it in layers from darkest to lightest then was it all with like badab black.. and yeah looks good 

your orks are really cool.. can wait to see how you do the koptas


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

rust ... rust... no ork army is complete without rust..
i currently use boltgun metal as a base, tin blitz watered down as a wash, allow it to dry . db methril silver on areas that i want to appear scratched up. wash with devlan mud. then free hand around all the edges with silver again and a steady hand to make it appear higlighted but also define the scratches.. I am going to try more pitting work. i was thinking of using black on a small area, then orange, then a silver. to make a corrosion affect... but not to sure. at the moment i allow the tin bitz wash to pool where i want the most rust and add and layer that area again once each is dry. Sometimes adding a very very watered down drop of black onto rivet detail.

Sounds time consuming but I am quite happy with how the scraps of metal armour turn out on the most part.

HOWEVER! I think for the vehicles I will have to try your technique Azwraith. Thank you so much for the tips I will be using them


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Top work there man  I'm a big ork fiend and I too am currently working through an army! I have to say, I wish I was that good when I started painting, you've got some superb skills there man 

Talking about rust, I'm currently doing a shedload of rust on my mega dredd (one foot and the klaw out the way, 3 nights gone...). I use vajello flat brown and then slowly add more and more blazing orange, seems to give a nice rust effect as the vajello is incredibly matt paint.

Head to the blog in my sig to see the klaw arm so far, still working on the rest of the model and more pics to come over the coming week/weekend, hoping to have him finished by this time next weekend 

Have some rep too, its well deserved mate


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Heya, thank you so much for your comments! I find it a real pleasure to paint them, I find the ork models on the whole to be some of my favourites. so its nice to hear some good comments back. I know i still have a long way to go to improve my skills, and its a steep learning curve, but comments like yours really keep me wanting to do more. Many thanks again for the tips and reps.

I have popped over to your blog, I have to say that the klaw is looking really good. I love the colours on the metal too. I am always envious of painters like Azwraith and yourself, that are able to bring a little life to colours. My boyz tend to have quite a muddy dark and dirty armour, and i try to give them character/life through the skin tones, but in the future, once i have formed up my goffs fully, i would love to try my hand at some more vibrant colours. Maybe an excuse to add some speed freakz muhaha.. I will try to combine my current way of doing rust with both yours and Azwraith's way, on my vehicles.. I am actually looking forward to dedicating some time on them. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks.

And picking brains for tips lol... I think 

I will be following your MD, its looking really impressive.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i am happy to give you any advice i can.. and i hope to get the same of you.

i will be re-starting my ork army in the Heresy Online Army Painting Compo.

but also showing my progress in my log.


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Of course.. any thing you think i can help with i will not hesitate to provide some ideas.. sadly i dont have too many lol

Good luck with the army compo, and i will look forward to following your orkz.
Lets bring the Waaagghh to the forum! There's far to many marines :grin:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

hahah the quote in your signature is classic.. you should join the army comp also will help keep you going and its a bit of fun 

also out of curiosity where did you relocate to?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed the lead in made me brace for impact so to speak... But I think your orks look great! Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You have made some decent progress in the last month. That snikrot is a nasty looking pice of work. How did the move go. I recently went through the international relocation process and it was a nightmare. Doesn't do much for the sanity. Rep for snikrot. Makes me want to ds Marbo next to him and lob a demo charge. Orks worry me.


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

hi there. Nice project progress. nicest that it concerns the green tide. Ok, making the goffs isn't good for your boyz, but as a member of the cult of speed, I can say, we can let you live for now! 

As about your painting,(of course I need better pics to be sure of what I see) I can say that you seem to paint nice, though I could suggest some things. Most of all, that the tactic in painting ork skin, drybrushing green over the black undercoat, to make the skin, ok it is a common tactic, but it still is unnatural. Better results if you basecoat dark green, and then drybrush lighter one. (much better if you do this with layers of many green scales to a light green thin highlight, but that is too much for some people when they paint a tabletop army). Keep on the good job!

Paint your world!


----------



## Eeveria (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for all the recent feedback. I am sorry I have not replied straight away, I am currently having a break from boxes:shok:.

The move is from county to county .. or across the North South divide! From Yorkshire to Dorset, I dread the 8 hour drive.

I am glad you can notice some progression through the month. Especially on Snikrot. I have to say the model cast itself is very inspiring. He is a little different from many of the Orkz. 
I have to admit when tucking my boyz up for the journey, I too can see a very marked difference to the standard of painting.

I can only hope the learning curve continues from now too.

I am looking forward to getting back to paint soon... if I survive the mountainous boxes!

I hope I can prove worthy of the rep you have already given me,

In response, the tips and advice and as always greatly appreciated.









ogyon said:


> hi there. Nice project progress. nicest that it concerns the green tide. Ok, making the goffs isn't good for your boyz, but as a member of the cult of speed, I can say, we can let you live for now!
> 
> As about your painting,(of course I need better pics to be sure of what I see) I can say that you seem to paint nice, though I could suggest some things. Most of all, that the tactic in painting ork skin, drybrushing green over the black undercoat, to make the skin, ok it is a common tactic, but it still is unnatural. Better results if you basecoat dark green, and then drybrush lighter one. (much better if you do this with layers of many green scales to a light green thin highlight, but that is too much for some people when they paint a tabletop army). Keep on the good job!
> 
> Paint your world!


Sorry about the camera quality, maybe it doesnt show enough, but I do actually paint as you state with the scales of colour. I prefer a naturalness to the skin tones and also find a black foundation provides to stark a contrast, So although I spray undercoat in black, before I start work on the skin I basecoat it green with a foundation paint. Like you say, thinking about the numbers needing to be painted, can be daunting by layering up the free hand layers and tones with highlights but i do actually enjoy it. I am very odd in the respect that I rarely layer dry brush work. I personally have found a style I enjoy and hope turns out ok.

As i have no one to thrash me yet  at the table top side of the game (however I fear that may soon change, once I have settled into the new place.) It means I do it for the enjoyment of completing an army. Which means that I don't mind too much having to put the time into each one.

I do think Orkz deserve time, even the tide of boyz.

I like my Goffs hehe In fairness it is my very first time at painting miniatures. So going for Goffs, although had a few reasons, one major one was the fact that I was uncertain that I could do vibrant colours justice. As I stated before, I hope in the future to try my hand at some Speed Freakz .. but all being said, I have fallen in love with the checks and simplistic Goff colours. For me, I like the muddy. scratched, worn feel to their armour. 

Thank yo all so much once again  I am sorry for the rushed reply.


----------

